# A Visualization Of United States Debt



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Too long to post here. Follow the link.

http://usdebt.kleptocracy.us/


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow. Really that is all I can say. When they are talking about so much money (trillions), it is very hard to imagine. Seeing it like that just makes my head and stomach hurt.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

More than the adverage person can imagine, yet they (the government) talks about it as if it is pocket change.


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

I've seen that website. I forgot about it. I think I'm going to link it on my blog. Awful isn't it? I think if the average American saw it on those terms, they might realize the mess we are in.... Then again, maybe not. lol Most people have no clue.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's the best visualization that I've ever seen. But even with that it's hard to fathom the total US debt because we're a country of over 300 million. If you see the debt based on what each person owes it becomes overwhelming. One trillion is $3,333 per person so $100 trillion is $333,333 per person.


----------

